# layman overlays wie funktioniert das?

## temnozor

Nun ich wollte mal etwas aus einem layman overlay probieren aber komm mit den howto's absolut nicht zurecht

layman ist emerged

in meiner make.conf ist 

```
source /var/lib/layman/make.conf
```

emthalten

die /etc/layman/layman.conf verweist dort auch hin

```
storage   : /var/lib/layman
```

das overlay wurde per layman -a overlay erfolgreich hinzugefügt und wird auch per layman -l gelistet

jetzt mein entscheidenes Problem.....

wie emerge ich den Kram?

Denn auch nach emerge --sync finde ich nix zum emergen

im konkreten fall handelt es sich um das gnome-live overlay

----------

## firefly

Was meinst du du findest nichts? Wie hast du das festgestellt?

----------

## temnozor

indem ich gnome desktop unmaskiert habe und das ausgespuckt wird

```

emerge gnome-desktop

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy ">=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.31:0".

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.91.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-desktop" [argument])

```

gnome-desktop 2.91 hat ne dependency gnome-desktop >2.31 was es nicht gibt

emerged ist derzeit gnome-desktop 2.30.2 (also was offiziell in portage unmaskiert ist)

----------

## firefly

existiert die /var/lib/layman/make.conf überhaupt und wenn ja was steht in dieser?

EDIT: im gnome-live overlay gibt es kein ebuild für gnome-desktop.

Falls du gnome-desktop 2.32.0 installieren möchtest, dann geht das auch ohne overlay. Diese version ist im portage tree enthalten, wenn auch hard masked.

----------

## temnozor

ja existiert

```

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="

/var/lib/layman/gnome-live

/var/lib/layman/gnome

$PORTDIR_OVERLAY

"

```

das steht drin (geändert hab ich nix)

PORTDIR_OVERLAY existiert in meiner /etc/make.conf nicht da ich kein lokales overlay führe

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: im gnome-live overlay gibt es kein ebuild für gnome-desktop.
> 
> Falls du gnome-desktop 2.32.0 installieren möchtest, dann geht das auch ohne overlay. Diese version ist im portage tree enthalten, wenn auch hard masked.

 

ja das ist mir gerade auch aufgefallen aber den gibts im gnome overlay

ich hab dann mal den gnome-desktop 2.32.0 unmaskiert und emerged aber

```
~ # emerge =gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.91.0

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy ">=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.31:0".

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.91.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.91.0" [argument])

```

wtf das stimmt doch nicht ich hab gerade gnome-desktop-2.32.0 emergen können

btw: wie listet man sich alle maskierten versionen auf ohne im portage verzeichnis händisch nachzugucken?

----------

## firefly

du kannst dir alle versionen eines paketes für das es ebuilds gibt z.b. über eix anzeigen lassen.

```
emerge eix

eix-update
```

und dann mit eix <suchtext> kannst du nach paketen suchen z.b. gnome-desktop

```
eix genome-desktop

* dev-dotnet/gnome-desktop-sharp

     Available versions:  (2) 2.26.0!t 2.26.0-r1!t

   {debug}

     Homepage:            http://www.mono-project.com/GtkSharp

     Description:         GtkSharp's gnome-desktop module of the gnome-desktop-sharp tarball

* dev-python/gnome-desktop-python

     Available versions:  2.28.0!t 2.30.2!t

     Homepage:            http://pygtk.org/

     Description:         Python bindings for some GNOME desktop libraries

* gnome-base/gnome-desktop

     Available versions:  2.28.2-r1 2.30.2 [M]~2.32.0 {debug doc}

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/

     Description:         Libraries for the gnome desktop that are not part of the UI
```

----------

